# Sony VAR



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

I know many if you use the Sony VAR. Is there one in particular? I can't find a link anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Look through @weightlifter's "Standard Evidence Post" thread.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

hifromme67 said:


> I know many if you use the Sony VAR. Is there one in particular? I can't find a link anywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sony Digital Voice Recorder Black ICDPX333 - Best Buy


----------



## FortheRecord (Mar 1, 2017)

hifromme67 said:


> I know many if you use the Sony VAR. Is there one in particular? I can't find a link anywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They also sell them at Walmart.
There are a couple of smaller versions on Amazon but the battery life and audio quality is not as good.
The issue with the Sony is size. It's great for in a car or room, not so great for concealing on a person.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

I will look at Walmart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Its smaller than some cellphones, so just put it in a pocket or other places. Its not that much of a problem. There are some tiny ones made to look like pens or USB sticks.


----------

